# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Флэшка Transcend JetFlash 210... Срочно нужна помощь!!!

## ScratchyClaws

Купили на *Горбушке* в *ТК Дион* эту саму флэшку... Проработала она ровно 3 дня... потом напрочь забыла хранящиеся в памяти 10 (!!) отпечатков пальцев... На четвертый день пароль начала принимать через раз (комбинацию qwerty сложно не так ввести, к тому же на том компе был всего один язык - английский - с раскладкой глюков быть не могло)... Ещё через пару дней количество файлов записанных на защищённую часть флэшки уменьшилось ровно вдвое... 
В магазине долго рассказывали что по закону они не должны менять это *сложное техническое устройство* без проверки (которая длится 3 недели). Плюс у продавца нет времени на проверку  :Cry:  
После долгих переговоров с администрацией ТК выяснилдось что они помогут вернуть деньги, если будет заключение сервисного эксперта о том, что флэшка не работает... НО!!! у Transcend нет сервисных центров в России... 
Если кто-то может подсказать координаты сервиса, который взялся бы протестировать несчастную флешку или сам может оформить заключение - помогите плиз... Обидно терять деньги...

Статья о флэшке - http://www.transcendusa.com/Press/im...g/PR-jf210.jpg

P.S. - думаю не запихнуть ли темку раздел *Мошенничество*? Пока мы администрацию Горбушки искали к нам ещё 6 человек присоединилось, тоже с неработающей техникой...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey_gum

*CePguTKa*
Это скорее всего мошенничество, ибо флешку по всей видимости кто-то юзал.....такое происходит с флешками, если их использовать в рамках технологии ReadyBoost, т.к. у флешек есть ограничение на количество циклов записи.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

А на сканер отпечатков пальцев это как может распространяться?

----------


## sergey_gum

> А на сканер отпечатков пальцев это как может распространяться?


Как думаешь, где хранятся отпечатки пальцев? :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Действительно))) 

Остаётся лишь выяснить как флэшка в целенькой блистерной упаковке может оказаться б\у....

По любому надо достать заключение эксперта и бороться с продавцами...

----------


## sergey_gum

*CePguTKa*,
Поверь, упаковку сделать непроблема.............тот же кей б/у железо(возвращенное по манибэку) закатывает в упаковки, которые не отличить от заводских.............

----------


## ed13

CePguTKa, не надо париться ни с какими техническими экспертизами... Продавец вам попросту парит мозги, флешка не является "сложным техническим устройством", как и любые другие носители... Так они пожалуй начнут и болванки "сложными техническими устройствами" называть... 
Рекомендую такой порядок действий: пишете 2 заявления, одно на обмен в адрес продавца (в 2-х экземплярах), второе в торгинспекцию соответствующей префектуры (по месту нахождения продавца)... Идете к фирму, которая вам продала флешку, к директору или заму, сдаете  первое заявление первый экземпляр, требуете поставить на второй экземпляр причину отказа... После того, как отказ в обмене зафиксирован, показываете второе заявление и предупреждаете, что прямиком от него идете в торгиспекцию... Обычно на этом разговор переходит во вторую фазу, т.к. торгинспекции нужна минимальная зацепка для того, чтобы нагрянуть с проверкой и начать вытряхивать денежки из фирмы... У меня пока что подобный метод работал без сбоев...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*ed13* с этого мы начали... Вопрос в том, что фирма радостно предлагает забрать флэшку на экспертизу (причем залоченную отпечатками пальцев и паролем, не интересуясь какой на ней пароль)... Дальше флэшка относится в подсобку и продавец спокойно рассказывает что в рабочее время он этим заниматься не обязан, а свободного времени у него пока нет. За сутки в которые она у него пролежала, он к ней не прикасался... Фишка в том, что после двухминутной беседы выяснилось, что товарищ сам не в курсе как работает это чудо-устройство, хоть и строит из себя человека способного снять блокировку... И ессессно отказ от обмена он не подписывает (ХНЫК!).
Дальше я лично говорила с администратором ТК, он подтвердил что флэшки действительно так просто не меняют. Но рассказал про существующую *группу разбора* которая может выколотить из продавца деньги, при наличии этого экспертского заключения. Плюс по закону, если товар не работает всю экспертизу оплачивает продавец. В принципе я одну фирму нашла, они за 360 ру обещали на экспертизу взять...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

закон о защите прав потребителя.... еще пока ни кто не отменял...!
У Вас ее должны взять и бесплатно...!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

по закону не должны
не относится она к категории легко забираемых устройств

----------


## sergey_gum

> по закону не должны
> не относится она к категории легко забираемых устройств


Хм, а разве съемные носители информации относятся к технически сложным устройствам?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Хм, а разве съемные носители информации относятся к технически сложным устройствам?


Продавец при желании может даже зубочистку отнести к категории "технически сложных". Мне кажется, тут все проще ... 
*CePguTKa*
Так они забрали флешку или нет ? Фокус в том, по закону о защите прав потребителя если я сдаю товар в первые 14 дней с момента покупки с неисправностью (и получаю от них бумагу, с датой ,что они его взяли - не важно, на ремонт, экспертизу ...), то я имею право требовать возврат денег или замену на аналогичное исправное изделие. Если 14 дней прошли - то уже гарантийный ремонт, а это до месяца волокиты. И продавцу обычно выгодно протянуть эти 14 дней, чтобы не менять товар.

----------


## ed13

CePguTKa, а зачем вы общаетесь с продавцом? Это пешка, которая ничего и никак не решает, а наоборот заинтересован в том, чтобы ничего вам не менять и не возвращать и которому попросту наплевать на неприятности, которые вы можете принести конторе... Общаться нужно с руководством фирмы, которое заинтересовано в том, чтобы проблемы не возникали...

----------


## Mamont

Не поленился, скачал и почитал мануал на эту флэшку.
http://www.transcendusa.com/Support/...eyWd=TS1GJF210
Так вот, доказать, что флэшка сдохла сама по себе будет трудно, если не невозможно, потому что предупреждений и предостережений в мануале столько, что вообще не понятно, как с ней можно нормально работать.  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*Зайцев Олег*
забрали в последний 14-ый день на *экспертизу*.... И на следующий день начали рассказывать как у них нет на это времени... Проблема в том, что я боюсь как бы они взяв в свой *сервис* не дали заключение что она работает - потом оспорить почти нереально (уже проходили с магазином КС, нынешним Ж). 
*ed13*
До руководства фирмы не достучишься... А вот с человеком по имени Иван из администрации горбушки договорились, как я и писала выше, приструнить их имея заключение.

Ехать до сервиса далеко.. В этом самая проблема... Может сегодня туда попаду наконец... Если ничего не выйдет - придётся эту фигню продать на каком-нить радиорынке

И думаю что надо обязательно позвонить в несколько вышестоящих организаций

UPDATE 
думаю, пора начать вести список организаций, где напрочь отказались помочь...
*1.http://consumerprotection.ru/ Защита прав потребителя*
С сайта - *Наши эксперты помогут Вам разобраться: кто виноват в том, что приобретенный вами товар испортился, услуги оказались некачественными или несоответствующими заявленным в рекламе или договоре, и что делать в данной ситуации.
Если у Вас возникли любые вопросы в отношении Ваших прав как потребителя - обязательно напишите, позвоните нашим экспертам или отправьте вопрос Эксперту прямо с сайта. При необходимости обращайтесь в АНО "ЦентрЭкспертиза". *
Обещают найти сервис и провести экспертизу. По телефону откровенно послали даже не дослушав, сказали что занимаются только судебной экспертизой. Упомянула что намеренна подать в суд и вообще ситуация безвыходная - нужна помощь - результат *это не наши проблемы*
*2.Консультационный центр «Поиск» горячая линия по вопросам:Возврата товаров;Разрешения конфликтных ситуаций;*
Вообще отказывались поверить в возможность ситуации. Советовали всё решать через продавца.   В качестве экспертов посоветовали Могорэкспертизу, на вопрос где взять их координаты дали потрясающий ответ *ну вы их там спросите, вам подскажут* и повесили трубку. _Пока найдена только МосГорЭкспертиза по строительным делам... начинаю сомневаться в существовании какой-то другой организации с тем же названием..._

----------


## ISO

> UPDATE 
> думаю, пора начать вести список организаций, где напрочь отказались помочь...
> *1.http://consumerprotection.ru/ Защита прав потребителя*
> С сайта - *Наши эксперты помогут Вам разобраться: кто виноват в том, что приобретенный вами товар испортился, услуги оказались некачественными или несоответствующими заявленным в рекламе или договоре, и что делать в данной ситуации.
> Если у Вас возникли любые вопросы в отношении Ваших прав как потребителя - обязательно напишите, позвоните нашим экспертам или отправьте вопрос Эксперту прямо с сайта. При необходимости обращайтесь в АНО "ЦентрЭкспертиза". *
> Обещают найти сервис и провести экспертизу. По телефону откровенно послали даже не дослушав, сказали что занимаются только судебной экспертизой. Упомянула что намеренна подать в суд и вообще ситуация безвыходная - нужна помощь - результат *это не наши проблемы*
> *2.Консультационный центр «Поиск» горячая линия по вопросам:Возврата товаров;Разрешения конфликтных ситуаций;*
> Вообще отказывались поверить в возможность ситуации. Советовали всё решать через продавца.   В качестве экспертов посоветовали Могорэкспертизу, на вопрос где взять их координаты дали потрясающий ответ *ну вы их там спросите, вам подскажут* и повесили трубку. _Пока найдена только МосГорЭкспертиза по строительным делам... начинаю сомневаться в существовании какой-то другой организации с тем же названием..._


Да, уж! Закон о защите прав потребителей есть, но он практически не работает.
Моя ситуация такая же плачевная, и нормального выхода я из нее не вижу.
В сентябре 2006 года отдал в гарантийный ремонт фотоаппарат CANON 300D(30 тыс. руб в 2005 году), до сих пор он еще в ремонте, говорят что в сервисном центре Москвы, куда его переслали из Новосибирска нет запасных частей для ремонта.

----------


## Surfer

Так вам за каждый день издержки должны выплатить по 1% от стоимости вещи (но не более 100%)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Да, уж! Закон о защите прав потребителей есть, но он практически не работает.
> Моя ситуация такая же плачевная, и нормального выхода я из нее не вижу.
> В сентябре 2006 года отдал в гарантийный ремонт фотоаппарат CANON 300D(30 тыс. руб в 2005 году), до сих пор он еще в ремонте, говорят что в сервисном центре Москвы, куда его переслали из Новосибирска нет запасных частей для ремонта.


Ну что как было сказанно немного выше выплатят не устойку купишь новый фотик  :Wink:  ! Хотя конечно история паскудная...! У меня все проблемы связанные с отделом защиты прав потребителя решались в мою сторону и достаточно быстро! (вопрос, а ты сам то ходил в отдел защиты прав потребителя? или дело ограничилось только походами в гарантийную мастерскую?)

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> (вопрос, а ты сам то ходил в отдел защиты прав потребителя? или дело ограничилось только походами в гарантийную мастерскую?)


Лично я только звонила... и была посланна...

----------


## ISO

> Ну что как было сказанно немного выше выплатят не устойку купишь новый фотик  ! Хотя конечно история паскудная...! У меня все проблемы связанные с отделом защиты прав потребителя решались в мою сторону и достаточно быстро! (вопрос, а ты сам то ходил в отдел защиты прав потребителя? или дело ограничилось только походами в гарантийную мастерскую?)


Пока не ходил, но теперь думаю, что надо будет всерьез заняться этим вопросом, так как вчера получил ответ из сервисного центра, содержание его вот такое:

Добрый день, Игорь Анатольевич.

Ваша фотокамера находится в АСЦ Серсо г. Москва.
т.684-58-80, 684-58-81,105-81-61,681-55-05
      лист ремонта   № 37795
К сожалению, АЦ Серсо ссылается на то, что закончилась гарантия, хотя
камеру им отправляли два раза первый раз она вернулась(в Новосибирск) с той же неисправностью.
Мы со своей стороны постараемся выйти на руководителей этого сервисного центра.
Но, к сожалению, повлиять на результат у Вас, как у потребителя, шансов больше.
Результат наших переговоров я Вам отпишу дополнительно.

------------------------------------------------------------
Самое интересное, в сложившейся ситуации, что я отдал фотокамеру в ремонт в тот момент, когда она еще была на гарантии в сентябре 2006 года, гарантия закончилась в октябре. По закону гарантия продлевается на период нахождения вещи в ремонте, так что для меня как для потребителя вообще ситуация не понятная с гарантией, похоже что сервисные центры просто мутят воду. Я нашел интересный ресурс в сети, все грамотно описывается и разбираются конкретные ситуации http://www.potrebitel.net/samozaschi...zaschita.shtml. Надо подготовиться к общению. Еще один нюанс - фотоаппарат покупал в одной фирме,а отдал в сервисный центр другой фирмы, у которой сервисный центр авторизован для ремонта оборудования CANON, как бы получается этот сервисный центр не причем. Вот такая запутанная ситуация.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Лично я только звонила... и была посланна...


Москва город большой и бюрократии больше . Новосиб же поменьше и соответственно бюрократии тоже меньше... в моих случаях все решалось очень быстро я бы даже сказал очень оперативно! Поэтому я считаю, что у Ромео есть шанс на то, что он получит достаточно качественные услуги  от данного общества!

К стати у меня друг на той неделе купил флешку на 4 гига, проработала она неделю и загнулась . Пришел в понедельник с флешкой в фирму в которой брал,заменили без вопросов...! Ну может сыграло конечно и то что фирма более 10 лет занимается компами и перефирией и репутация фирмы хорошая она одна из первых в Новосибе начала заниматся компами.




> Пока не ходил, но теперь думаю, что надо будет всерьез заняться этим вопросом, так как вчера получил ответ из сервисного центра, содержание его вот такое:
> 
> Добрый день, Игорь Анатольевич.
> 
> Ваша фотокамера находится в АСЦ Серсо г. Москва.
> т.684-58-80, 684-58-81,105-81-61,681-55-05
>       лист ремонта   № 37795
> К сожалению, АЦ Серсо ссылается на то, что закончилась гарантия, хотя
> камеру им отправляли два раза первый раз она вернулась(в Новосибирск) с той же неисправностью.
> ...


Если авторизованный сервис центр выполняет гарантийные ремонты то место покупки техники не зависит от местопололжения сервис центра и принадлежности его к какой то фирме ! Если гарантийные ремонты выполняются то фирма обязана его сделать ... а иначе можно за это поплатится и потерять лицензию на выполнение данного вида работ в частности от фирмы CANON ! И заработать себе очень хорошую репутацию... Так что Ромео не стой на месте чем быстрее займешься тем быстрее будет результат !

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ISO

Да уж бывают чудеса на белом свете. Честное слово неожиданный поворот приобретает ситуация. Позавчера попросил знакомого из Москвы помочь в прояснении ситуации, отправил ему скан квитанции о приеме оборудования для гарантийного ремонта, вчера он пришел в сервисный центр и чисто случайно  встретился там с человеком, который пришел забирать мой фотик для отправки его назад. Вот его слова:

Игорь!!! веришь ли ты в совпадения?
 Сегодня я заявился в сервис, что бы узнать что случилось и почему долго не возвращают. Долго посылали от одного человека к другому. Начал говорить с приемщиком и в этот момент явился мальчик из конторы гарантийной для того, что бы забрать фотоаппарат из ремонта!!!!!!! представляешь, как я опешил в этот момент! В итоге я с ним договорился и завтра этот аппарат со всеми причиндалами и заключением сервис-центра отправится в Новокузнецк!

Вот так бывает в многомиллионном городе встретились два нужных друг другу человека. А заключение сервисного центра будет о том, что фотоаппарат не подлежит ремонту так как ремонт не рентабельный. 
А начал я писать в сервисный центр, после того как прочитал сообщение CePguTKa про флешку, за что большое спасибо, за данный мне так сказать толчок. Так что извините за то, что в чужой теме поднял свою проблему. Надеюсь что и у CePguTKa вопрос разрешится в ее пользу, никогда не надо сдаваться, теперь на месте буду проверять как работает Закон о защите прав потребителя, ведь теперь придется выбивать(а может и не придется) деньги с магазина.

----------


## Mamont

> А заключение сервисного центра будет о том, что фотоаппарат не подлежит ремонту так как ремонт не рентабельный. 
> _________________
> Я не волшебник, я только учусь.


А Вы своего учителя попросите воскресить фотик, раз сами не можете.  :Smiley:

----------


## ISO

> А Вы своего учителя попросите воскресить фотик, раз сами не можете.


Если умер, значит умер, не зачем его воскрешать.  Теперь нужны чудеса, что бы вернуть обратно уплаченные за него деньги, так как фирма, продавшая фотик ликвидирована. Магазин есть, отдел, торгующий цифровыми фотиками есть, но нет ООО "Цифровые фотокамеры", это сделано специально, что бы не нести ответственности по старым долгам.  :Angry:

----------


## Hjvfy

Братцы, так по теме подскажите пожалуйста, а? У меня иная проблема с этой же флэшкой - бывший админ купил, распечатал, попробовал свой палец... Потом уволился и уехал. Карта пуста, как бубен, но защиту новым пальцем установить невозможно... Кто-нибудь может подсказать, как убрать тот палец и заново ее запрограммировать, но уже на свой.?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Попробуйте использовать ПО идущее в комплекте с картой по идее должно получится ...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

там кроме пальца идёт пароль - через него можно попасть в настройки отпечатков. 
А вот форматить, если не ошибаюсь только через отпечаток.

----------


## Роман

Это у меня так мое имя получилось выше - hjvfy  :Smiley:  
Ни фига! И с ПО пробовал, и форматировать пробовал. Только удалось на 2 части поделить непропорционально - та, где "палец" около 40 Мб занимает, а остальное  - в общем доступе. А веди хочется, что бы работала нормально, вся...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*Роман*, надо позвонить экс-админу и спросить пароль...
Говорят что есть утилиты позволяющие как-то всю флэшку переформатить, но учитывая её глючность... как бы не погибла.

----------


## Роман

Да вот как раз и не получится через него. Он достаточно шумно ушел, предварительно насписав кучу комплектующих. Корчит из себя обиженку. Не удивлюсь, что и с флэшкой была простая подляна. Поэтому и спрашиваю у знающих и опытных - как попробовать восстановить ее "девственность", т.е. начать с ней работу с чистого листа.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*Ром*... а давай флэшками поменяемся? я свою отдам разлоченную с глюком (сканер глючиться)... а ты мне эту... заблоченную пальцем?

----------


## Роман

Народ, ну что, так ни кто и не подскажет, что же делать-то с ней, с картой сей поганой, а???

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Могу подсказать - продукцию Transcend можно брать, только если вам будут платить за её использование...
Один человек купил мне в подарок флэшку на 512 для телефона... Случай ещё более интересный, потому что записанные на неё файлы иногда магическим образом оказываются в других папках или совсем исчезают... А однажды просто исчезли все, кроме тех, который были записанны сразу после покупки... В магазин мы её сдали. Там сказали что это вирус на моем телефоне и флэшка тут не при чем.... 
И ещё вопрос - когда приносят флэшку на экспертизу, спрашая о пропаже файлов фирма имеет право сначала форматировать, а потом утверждать о том, что на флэшке был вирус???

----------

